# Gurbani MP3 - Request



## S|kH (Aug 21, 2005)

I wanted to request a shabad in mp3 format...
from any keertani...I heard it live from Bhai Harpreet Singh (AKJ)

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=3053

"Simarahu Simarahu Saas Saas" would be the title I think?

Someone hook me up =)

-S|kH


----------



## S|kH (Aug 22, 2005)

Nevermind got it and spliced myself.

Bhai Harpreet Singh Jee (AKJ) - Simarahu Simarahu Saas Saas.mp3 from rehnsabi, complete, if anyone wants it.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 22, 2005)

S|kH said:
			
		

> Nevermind got it and spliced myself.
> 
> Bhai Harpreet Singh Jee (AKJ) - Simarahu Simarahu Saas Saas.mp3 from rehnsabi, complete, if anyone wants it.


Yes please. Is it downloadable from somewhere, or you got to send me the file. please let me know.

Thanks


----------

